# Touring Europe with our dog



## 90231 (May 1, 2005)

My husband and I are taking 4 months out from April to tour around Europe. Specifically France, Spain, Portugal, Italy, Greece and Austria. We are planning on taking our dog with us and we've done the whole pet passport thing for returning to the UK. The problem we have is that we've been told we need to get documentation for each country we are about to enter from the Country we are currently in. Does anyone know if this is actually the case and if so how on earth do we go about getting this documentation. I've searched the web a bit, but it's all a bit vague and unfortunately the EU pet passport only comes into effect in July! Doh!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Charmaine

I can't help at all with your questions but just want to take the opportunity to say welcome to our midst.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

hi Charmaine - good to see someone else with late night bad habits!
re pets, have you tried 
http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/index.htm
____________________________________________________________
"European countries eligible for PETS

Pets resident in the UK can, having travelled to one or more of the countries below, return to the UK under PETS without quarantine provided they meet the rules of the Scheme. Pets that come from one of these countries and have been resident in any of them for at least six months can also enter the UK under the Scheme as long as they meet the necessary rules. Andorra Austria Belgium 
Cyprus 1 Denmark Finland 
France Germany Gibraltar 
Greece Iceland Italy 
Liechtenstein Luxembourg Malta 2 
Monaco Netherlands Norway 3 
Portugal 4 San Marino Spain 5 
Sweden Switzerland Vatican

1 Cyprus - there are special requirements for all pets travelling from Cyprus. See question 6 on qualifying European countries.
2 Malta - see question 6 on qualifying European countries.
3 Norway excludes Svalbard.
4 Portugal includes the Azores and Madeira.
5 Spain includes the Canary Islands, but excludes Ceuta and Melilla"
_____________________________________________________________

:cat: :reindeer: :grommit:

8)


----------



## 89987 (May 1, 2005)

Well done Twooks. The trouble with these boards it that everyone's so friendly and helpful, someone always beats me to it when offering help and advice.

I've nothing extra to add, other than, like with humans, it's the getting back into England that the hard part. Be sure your pet has the passport to paw on arrival at Dover.

I cannot see how that can possibly be a pet barrier between, say, Belgium and France. I've never seen the immigration chaps patrolling the river Mosel for stray moggies or doggies. Mainland borders would be very difficult to make animal proof.

Drifter


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

You'll have to be up early to beat Twooks to it......or do I mean late?


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

We aim to please,  
Spotted the pet info. when poring [pun- wait for it] over DEFRA site to see if our hopefully new [to us] house in Melbourne had been swept away! Can't quite run to $500k for the latest thing from the states - and anyway it's way too big, can't see me nipping to the shops in it.
Have thought about getting a dog when we move, makes you go out and get exercise dunnit? - but it would have to be hardy and sleep outside, 'van's too small for 3.
8)
PS But does it answer the question?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Ok. I've taken the bait.
What's this thing about moving and Melbourne?


----------



## 88923 (May 10, 2005)

yes, dogs do make you take lots of exercise, they also eat chairs and sofas. One of mine also eats strawberries out of the garden, tomatoes out of the greenhouse, apples, grapes and peaches from the fruit bowl and wait for it - she also ate an orange last week. 
Yes, a whole orange including most of the skin. 

I do feed her, honestly :lol: :wink:


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Wow a fruitarian dog!

Yes Gillian, we have finally - almost - sold packed and about to move house after 19 years in the NW. touch wood quickly.
Found a place in Melbourne on Pocklington canal, inbetween Pock and Sutton on Derwent - just in time for the flood season :? 
So if my posts go very quiet, it isn't just 'cos PC is US! watch this space.
8)


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Best of luck with your move. It's going to be a bit traumatic for you after 19 years.
It was nearly traumatic for me too. I thought you meant Melbourne, Australia when you first mentioned the place  I thought I must have missed something in an earlier post.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

'fraid not Gillian, wonder which one came first?
8)


----------

